# what fish can i put with my platies and guppies



## fishwrangler516 (Jul 11, 2010)

im going to be upgrading from my 10gal to a 29gal and am wanting more fish, i am wanting some ideas for some cool freshwater fish i can put with my platies and guppies please and thanks


----------



## beckihrh (Jul 11, 2010)

Platies and Guppies are both "Live Bearers". So are Mollies and Sword tails. Both great additions. I also have Dwarf Gouramis in my Live bearer tank. 
With the shrimp you need to make sure you don't put anything in there that will eat them. The ones I suggested probably wont. Leaf fish, Bettas and other large mouth fish will eat shrimp and some times eat the smaller fish. Good luck!

Becki ><>


----------



## fishwrangler516 (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks for the recommendations on the fish and the good luck im super excited about getting the bigger tank and im definitely looking at getting some mollies *w3


----------

